# Correct date service when billing Holter Monitors



## lclemen (Aug 27, 2015)

I have quesiton on what is the correct date of service to bill for taking off a holter and reading the report from the holter.  Codes billed will be 93226 and 93227.  I was thinking the date of service should be the day it was put on but then someone else say no it is the day the patient gets the holter off.   Any help would be appreicated.  Thanks. 

Lisa


----------



## rebec26@juno.com (Aug 27, 2015)

lclemen said:


> i have quesiton on what is the correct date of service to bill for taking off a holter and reading the report from the holter.  Codes billed will be 93226 and 93227.  I was thinking the date of service should be the day it was put on but then someone else say no it is the day the patient gets the holter off.   Any help would be appreicated.  Thanks.
> 
> Lisa



we bill the hook up dos


----------



## mholtzhouser (Aug 28, 2015)

*Holter billing guidelines*

Depends on what code your billing.  Here is what Medicare has to say:

http://downloads.cms.gov/medicare-c...achments/29584_13/L29584_CV016_CBG_040111.pdf

1.
*CPT codes for holter monitoring services (CPT codes 93224-93227) are intended for up to 48 hours of continuous recording. For 48 hour monitoring codes (CPT 93224-93227):
a.
The documentation in the progress notes must reflect medical necessity for the service.
b. These services may be reported globally with CPT codes 93224. Use the date of physician review as the date of service (DOS).
c. When submitting claims for the recording only (CPT code 93225) or for the analysis with report only (CPT code 93226) use the date the service was performed as the DOS.
d. When submitting claims for physician review and interpretation (CPT code 93227) use the date the service was performed as the DOS.

Michele CPC, CCC


----------

